# Poluição no Alviela



## thunderboy (4 Fev 2009 às 00:30)

Artigo acerca da poluição no rio Alviela



> Petição pela despoluição do Alviela
> A Câmara de Santarém e a Junta de Freguesia de Vaqueiros iniciaram a recolha de assinaturas para uma petição a enviar ao Parlamento, reclamando uma solução para os problemas ambientais do rio Alviela.
> Para Francisco Moita Flores, presidente da Câmara de Santarém, o objectivo desta recolha visa atingir as 10.000 assinaturas até 15 de Maio, mais do dobro do que é necessário para levar o debate ao Parlamento.
> "Esta petição é como um acto reivindicativo e de visibilidade para não deixar morrer o dossier Alviela", afirmou o autarca social- democrata, reclamando maior abertura do Governo a encontrar uma solução para o problema.
> ...



A dita cuja Etar de Alcanena só tem trazido problemas ao dito cujo rio. Ninguém quer saber, o que é certo é que o rio Alviela cada vez está mais poluído, salvo seja as cheias do Alviela para limpar aquela "porcaria" toda.
Eu vivo a 500m da Etar e o "perfume" é bem cheiroso de tempos a tempos. Isto tem que parar!

PS: Peço aos moderadores que se o tópico estiver mal colocado que o reposicionem.


----------



## joseoliveira (21 Abr 2009 às 03:06)

thunderboy disse:


> Artigo acerca da poluição no rio Alviela
> 
> A dita cuja Etar de Alcanena só tem trazido problemas ao dito cujo rio. Ninguém quer saber, o que é certo é que o rio Alviela cada vez está mais poluído, salvo seja as cheias do Alviela para limpar aquela "porcaria" toda.
> Eu vivo a 500m da Etar e o "perfume" é bem cheiroso de tempos a tempos. Isto tem que parar!



Olá thunderboy 
Diante deste foco de poluição no Alviela, espera-se no mínimo que não esteja muito próximo da nascente do mesmo. Fui lá uma vez no Verão passado, na área da praia fluvial, espaço este que achei muito interessante, só tive pena por ser (na minha opinião) muito pequeno, sendo que ao fim-de-semana rebenta pelas costuras com tanto pessoal e tanto carro.


----------

